# best agitation harness?



## Samuel Gibson (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a klin sport and julius k9 IDC harness and they both still seem to choke my dog. Whats the best harness?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds like they aren't adjusted to fit your dog correctly.


----------



## Samuel Gibson (Jun 25, 2014)

Brian McQuain said:


> Sounds like they aren't adjusted to fit your dog correctly.


They are both the correct size and fit him perfectly but when he pulls they choke him a little.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I use several different manufactures and they all work fine. Fordogtrainers.com harnesses, redline k-9, ray allen, some x-back harness from who knows where. The only time I see choking is when I switch from dog to dog without adjusting the harness, and it doesnt fit properly.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

could also be the angle of the line, just tossing out ideas here.

THE BEST AGITATION HARNESS IS THE ONE THAT YOU LIKE THE BEST FOR YOUR DOG, AND SUITS YOUR NEEDS.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Samuel Gibson said:


> They are both the correct size and fit him perfectly but when he pulls they choke him a little.


Are you seeing him work (breathe hard) or are you seeing him choke? If he was choking he'd pass out. I'm not a fan of the Julius K9 their breast plates to me don't give enough support. I've seen the Klin and liked it, would've bought one if I would've found one to fit a small Malinois. I use a Redline Yurkiw harness that I modified with 2 quick releases for easy on/off. I do lots of bungee and back tie stuff with my dogs and they keep banging away on that Redline.


----------



## Rick Koethke (Mar 28, 2013)

I just bought a Redline and love the quick releases. I can have it on and off in a jiff.


----------



## Samuel Gibson (Jun 25, 2014)

Geoff Empey said:


> Are you seeing him work (breathe hard) or are you seeing him choke? If he was choking he'd pass out. I'm not a fan of the Julius K9 their breast plates to me don't give enough support. I've seen the Klin and liked it, would've bought one if I would've found one to fit a small Malinois. I use a Redline Yurkiw harness that I modified with 2 quick releases for easy on/off. I do lots of bungee and back tie stuff with my dogs and they keep banging away on that Redline.


Yeah he's breathing hard and when I feel the Brest plate as to where it is positioned on him whilst he's pulling, it seems to be above the bone at the bottom of the neck and pulling on his neck. I understand a harness must be very low on the dogs front for this to happen but it's hard to achieve when they pull so hard. Where should the Brest plate be resting when the dog pulls?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Samuel Gibson said:


> Yeah he's breathing hard and when I feel the Brest plate as to where it is positioned on him whilst he's pulling, it seems to be above the bone at the bottom of the neck and pulling on his neck. I understand a harness must be very low on the dogs front for this to happen but it's hard to achieve when they pull so hard. Where should the Brest plate be resting when the dog pulls?


See the breast plate on my dog? It is way below where you are describing, sounds like your harness is not fitting properly and needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Finding a harness that fits a modern dobe is a pain in the ass. I went through heaps before I got a leather one from Isreal (can't remember the company) and had to modify the breast plate.
The bone you are talking about (the prosternum) is situated all wrong on many modern dobes esp euro dogs with show in their line. This means adjusting the harness to get a correct fit for both static and dynamic is murder. I found with my dobes that if you hold the line low during agitation it exacerbates the problem, problem solved when I made my springpole tieback. Like someone else said if he is just breathing heavy don't sweat it too much.
I like the look of the one in Geoffs post.


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Try one with a breastplate instead of just a straight strap. 

Here's a nylon one that is pretty custom sized:
http://mountainridge.estoreadvanced.biz/index.php?p=product&id=9&parent=2

Ang


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

That is a fantastic photo!!!! Look at that dragon's maw-showing-of-teeth!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Catherine Gervin said:


> That is a fantastic photo!!!! Look at that dragon's maw-showing-of-teeth!


Service dog with a 'smile' :twisted:


----------

